# What was the Bianchi hierarchy in 1988?



## scottk

Hi:
I still have my 1988 Campione d Italia that I bought new. Does anyone have a catalog from that year, or know what the various "steps up" the line would change? I believe the cdi was a mid range bike at the time, and I wonder about the other bikes in the line. The bike is still fine for me, just curious about the other models.
Thanks in advance.
Scott


----------



## jumpjibe

*'87 - '88 Cdi*

I've kept mine as well, along with the catalog. 

In that era, Bianchi had 7 sub-23 lb steel road bikes, offering either Columbus or Ishiwata frames. The Campione d'Italia was in that group.

Four were 22 lb: Mondiale, SuperLeggera, Giro and Limited.
The other three were 22 1/2: Brava, CDI and Sport SX.

Mondiale, SuperL and Giro were in Columbus SLX outfitted with Croce d'Aune, Chorus and Athena respectively with Regina 7 sp freewheel. Campy Omega rims on the Mondiale, and Ambrosio rims on the other two.

Limited was in Ishiwata 022/024, outfitted with Ultegra throughout and Araya rims.

Brava and Sport SX were in Ishiwata with Araya rims, CDI in Columbus cromor with Ambrosio rims; Suntour on the Brava and CDI, Shimano Sport LX on the Sport SX.

Selle Italia saddles on the Columbus bikes, Viscount saddles on the Japanese bikes.

There were at least 3 more road bikes further down the line in this era.


----------



## scottk

Thanks Jumpjibe.
Any chance you could scan the geometry page?
scott


----------



## jumpjibe

*can't scan, unfortunately*

what dimensions do you need?


----------



## scottk

i'm looking for head and seat tube angles, and fork rake.
thanks in advance!
scott


----------



## jumpjibe

*STA etc.*

Head tube angle on all sizes of the CDI was 73 degrees.
STA varied, from 77 on a size 52, to 74.5 on a 55, to 73.3 on a 58, 72.5 on a 61.

My own CDI is a 55, and those angles work for me.

BB drop is 6.5 on sizes 52 - 63; fork rake is 42 on all. That BB drop and rake are identical on the Mondiale, SuperLeggera and Giro.


----------



## scottk

jumpjibe:
thanks for this information.
scott


----------



## bobleaux

Hi Jumpjibe.
Any chance you could tell me the geometry for the SuperLeggera? The one I have is a 1988 in a 57cm.
Thanks.


----------

